# Honey Bunny 1996 - 8/30/13



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

I dont know where to start. I brought you home the day before Easter, nicknamed you Honey Bunny(due to Easter being the next day lol) and was just going to foster you. then i thought, no one would want a 17 year old dog., so i just adopted you and told the shelter i was going to keep you as my own  you had a great life here in the short 6 months , I just wish i had you for your entire 17 years, as 6 months was too short in my eyes.. You put up with me putting fleece coats on you, bringing you into the pool to keep cool, and you put up with cranky rufus and sadie who didnt know a thing about personal space lol... Your favorite toy was a green tennis ball, and you loved playing catch (even though you couldnt see the ball well lol) when you started to go deaf i figured it was selective hearing lol.... boy was i wrong... the past 2 weeks you started going down hill, i swore i was going to make sure when it was your time you would go with Dignity.. well today you did. i am soo sorry i couldnt stop the seizures.. i tried as hard as i could, but it was not meant to be.. 

I held you in my arms and lap as you slowly left me. whispering to you to give those other dogs **** up there and show them how to play with a tennis ball.
Run free at the Bridge Honey Bunny, please give sonny, princess and ruby a kiss and hug from me... Ill see you when its my time


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Looks like he was a beautiful soul. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a kind loving face. I'm so sorry. Thank you for taking this senior in. He left this world very much loved with kind words being spoken. *tears*


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

thank you. honey (is a girl dog) ...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Pardon, thank you. I stepped back into the thread to look at her pictures again.


----------



## rhiannak (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand what you'd be going through. Honey looks like she was a beautiful dog. Hope you're doing okay, my thoughts are with you xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She was a cutie right up to the end. Rest in Peace Honey Bunny


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a lovely dog. It looks like she had a lovely six months.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks everyone (and i was just teasing about calling her a he lol.... its ok, she was more tomboy then a boy dog lol)


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like she had an incredible journey full of love


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute to an old dog starting with taking her in and keeping her!


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Looked like Honey was sweet as the name sounded. Very touching story and I'm sure she thanked you everyday for taking her in. RIP  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free at the bridge beautiful girl, and chase that tennis ball all you want. :rip:
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss but thank you for giving this girl a good last 6 months to enjoy. She is running free at the bridge, chasing balls, and waiting for that day you meet again.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh I missed this thread, so sorry for your loss, and you are a special lady to give this old lady a home, big hugs to you Maryellen, lori


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Honey Bunny lived a richer, fuller life in a few months, than many dogs live in a lifetime. I'm so glad she found you. I am sorry for your loss. Hugs & Tears.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. Honey was so fortunate to spend her final months with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

In a short time you gave her much and she returned much. Sorry for your loss and know that you are not walking this road alone, take care.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Thank you for making the end of her life and easier journey for her.

I can't help but think that there was a reason she ended up with you, and you with her.


----------

